# Pwede ng pang flyers ng Wow Philippines!



## Seb_K

*Tagalog: Pwede ng pang flyers ng Wow Philippines!* 

From my understanding towards that statement, does it mean "the images looked like those in the Wow Philippines flyers" ... Is it something like that?


----------



## youtin

Yes, you're close  It means that the image (or whatever it was) is good enough to be used in the flyers of WOW Philippines.


----------



## Seb_K

Oo!

Thank you!


----------

